# clear lumber for steam bending



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I had a customer contact me recently about green lumber for steam bending. This is good because I have been looking for ways to off load green lumber due to the fact that I can cut way more lumber than I can dry in my kiln. My problem lies with my saw. I have a small wood mizer (lt15) and it can handle 28-30" max diameter if it is straight. To fill his order (500-1000Bf increments) I think I may have to cut dozens of logs to harvest just a few clear boards from the outside edges of each log. His current need is walnut (he said sapwood doesn't matter much) but he uses many species for his bending. Any suggestions would help I am trying to figure out a way to make this work I really don't want the chance for a new customer to slip away on me.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*Clear lumber*

Wood lot trees will produce clearer lumber in smaller trees, the branches shade off when young, the problem will be walnut is bringing big money even for limby logs.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Logger said:


> . . . the problem will be walnut is bringing big money even for limby logs.


Are they still fetching a premium? Is China still buying? I know that's what they said sent them to the moon earlier in the year but they kept saying prices were expected to come back down by June/July. So that never happened eh?

Sorry for the hijack Greg. I would mill them and let him pick his boards. You'll never have a problem selling or using BW. Plus, it air dries problem-free and stores problem-free as well as long as you keep it in the dry. After it reaches EMC you can dead-stack BW no problems either. 

In fact many woodworkers do not like kiln-dried BW. Ones that do, won't take it unless it's been steamed at the end of the cycle. Kiln-dried BW is said to discolor unless it's steamed which gives the rich color back. I've dried 4 or 5 loads of it in my Daren Kiln and the color still looks great to me. I have some baords from the last load I KD'd and when I lie one next to one from a lift I air dried last year (that finished this summer) I can't tell any difference. 

So my point is don't be afraid to mill BW. It's not like RO where you need to plan carefully before you mill it. 






.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*Walnut*

Walnut is still HOT, my buyer says $10 a board foot is not uncommon for better logs.


TexasTimbers said:


> Are they still fetching a premium? Is China still buying? I know that's what they said sent them to the moon earlier in the year but they kept saying prices were expected to come back down by June/July. So that never happened eh?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack Greg. I would mill them and let him pick his boards. You'll never have a problem selling or using BW. Plus, it air dries problem-free and stores problem-free as well as long as you keep it in the dry. After it reaches EMC you can dead-stack BW no problems either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That kind of price ain't here in northern TN/southern KY ESPECIALLY in Log Form. Just sold some fresh sawn BW graded 8 qtr best @ $2.60 ft and 4 qtr @ less. So log form ain't going to hit that. I'll go cut the rest down for $10.00 bft in log form and won't bother to saw it only to give away @ $2.60. Something don't line up!!! It's not bringing that steamed and KD here.

Logger, if it's bringing that there I'd be filling the buyer up with your logs.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tim I'm a little concerned about you. Not a single smiley face. You feeling alright? 












.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Something don't line up!!!


My thoughts exactly. 






.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*Walnut*



Tennessee Tim said:


> That kind of price ain't here in northern TN/southern KY ESPECIALLY in Log Form. Just sold some fresh sawn BW graded 8 qtr best @ $2.60 ft and 4 qtr @ less. So log form ain't going to hit that. I'll go cut the rest down for $10.00 bft in log form and won't bother to saw it only to give away @ $2.60. Something don't line up!!! It's not bringing that steamed and KD here.
> 
> Logger, if it's bringing that there I'd be filling the buyer up with your logs.
> 
> ...


Did you sell to a veener buyer? My buyer says what the veener buyer dont buy gets turned into skid lumber, market is not good on grade lumber.


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

I run into some of the same concerns with building acoustic guitars... but luckily, I only need ~3-ft sections that are 5" wide clear to bend them..... Knots, burl, uneven curl figure, and twist are the devil when bending - as they tend to break across knots and these features.... I simply can't use wood like that at all when I need to bend it... It's frustrating to talk with millers who want to sell me Bd-ft rather than individual Boards I can actually use...

I would say your major concern is finding the right trees... This is really your major opportunity.... You will need to get ahold of trees that appear straight and without any twist, knots, or lumps for at least 1-2 ft longer than the wood your fellow needs.... No matter how good you are - you won't get 8' clear sections out of trees with branch knots every 12".... Stack the deck in your favor....

Do you frequently saw trees that will give you enough clear wood length? If not, you may need to figure out where to source them.... It can initially be a whole lot easier to shuffle through your piles to find the boards they need while you try to find exactly the right trees to fill the subsequent orders....

Last is price... Be sure you factor the time it will take you to fill these orders into your pricing.... where maybe 10% of trees showing up in the log yard will meet your needs.... and then about 30% of the wood in those trees will meet their needs....

Thanks


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Logger,

I thought I missed something:blink::blink:............(how bout that TT, face buttons still work) BUT I didn't. The original post WAS about sawing a ?? grade lumber:yes:. I haven't found many veneer buyers whom like knotty logs:shifty:. Grade lumber does bring more than skid:thumbsup::icon_smile:....but not by much sometimes:thumbdown::thumbdown:. I seen the market get so bad my walnut log buyer stopped walnut and went to sawing pallet lumber and used some of his leftover walnut to saw due to the prices being so low.

There has been some grading changes in walnut due to quality of logs for grade which gets into truckjohn's specs needing certian length and width. In this case it would be better to offer a premium and pick what fits a person's needs.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Precious Love :notworthy:,
Tim


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

After reading back thru my posts I realized that I missed one very important detail. The walnut needs to be shipped to the west coast from WI. I need to select all of the boards. If everything goes well I will be able to sell him almost every species that grows in Wisconsin. He is a reasonable guy and understands that not every log will yield the clear stuff. He will be paying a premium for the lumber. (not $10/bf but a fair price.) Being that the orders he places will remove the clear selections from my inventory I will be left with FAS and below grades which is ok for the remainder of my customers. I was able to dig up 2 logs which I think will yield the lumber he is looking for. I will top off the truck with some red and white oak and send it on its way and keep my fingers crossed for a repeat order. He also told me that he needs black locust by the semi load and grade doesnt matter. I will be able to saw the whole log and send every board to him as long as it is stable and not all broken up. This will truly be what I can make some $$$ from so I am kinda being real picky about the walnut/oak order in hope to make a good first impression.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What's he using the black locust for, decking etc.? It's been getting right popular for replacing treated lumber. It's a damn sight prettier too



.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

yip sir he will be reselling it to someone for decking. That is after he takes out the clear stuff for bending. I was thinkin bout sorting out the good stuff and charging him a bit extra for my labor in doing so:yes: It would be easy to do it right at the mill just start a second pile for the good stuff


----------

